

The gentle art of cracking passwords - mikehall314
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24519306

======
tagawa
Similar to this, Ars Technica published a very interesting, and more in-depth,
article earlier this year: [http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/how-
crackers-make-mi...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/how-crackers-
make-minced-meat-out-of-your-passwords/)

------
summerdown2
People are lazy. But on the other hand, there are far too many sites forcing
people to have unique passwords. Ultimately, passwords have to be re-used.

I suppose the alternative might be a password manager, but given the NSA
revelations I feel even less secure about putting my passwords onto a cloud-
based list.

